# ORIGIN BELFAST



## jbaby (Feb 16, 2010)

HI I THINKING OF HAVING IVF ICSI WITH SSR FOR MY DH AT ORIGIN CLINIC IN BELFAST. HAS ANYONE BEEN TO THIS CLINIC AND DO YOU RECOMMEND IT. WAS ALSO THINKING ABOUT EUGIN IN SPAIN. ANYONE HAD A SUCCESS THERE.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hi jbaby, come down to the Ireland board, there's lots of ladies there who have attended origin


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

jbaby and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'll leave you some useful links shortly .... 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

There is a thread for those cycling at the Eugin clinic here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129966.0 why not pop by and introduce yourself, ask questions etc. All the ladies are very helpful 
Here's the spanish link within FF (Lots of info on travelling, accomodation etc) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

You'll find some more useful info here *Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

And here are the Irish boards too, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=264.0 Join in with the chatter threads, as you'll lots of advice and support 

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------

